# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Opgebrand

## pauljolien

ik wil graag weten hoe mensen die helemaal opgebrand waren weer een gezond mens werd

----------


## mandyjessie

hoi hoi
voldoende rust
ja toch sporten
nee durven zegge
lief en goed voor jezelf zorgen
goed eten
extra voedingssupplementen vit b vit c en een goede multi vit

accepteer dat het even niet gaat hoe je wilt
gr mandy

----------

